# Наше творчество > Проза >  Весна!!!

## PAN

Солнце сегодня такое ласковое...
Снег ещё лежит метровым прессованным покрывалом, но на сердце уже весна...
Совсем скоро потекут ручьи, почерневшие сугробы рухнут почти в одночасье, следом все зазеленеет, оживет, раскроется и уже в конце мая зима станет далеким воспоминанием...

По этому поводу вспомнил старый рассказ, опубликованный ещё в 2004 году...

Прошу не судить строго... Надеюсь, что смогу хоть кому-то поднять настроение... :Grin:

----------


## PAN

*Весна!!!
*
   	 В этот вечер петухи категорически отказывались петь. На улице бушевала весна, разбрызгивая по округе свежую зелень, а отогревшееся солнышко с большой неохотой собиралось спрятаться за подернутый теплой дымкой горизонт. Погода стояла отменная, уже вторую неделю. Новые запахи, новые эмоциональные созвучия в очерствевших за долгую зиму душах, новые мысли, если уж на то пошло... 

    	Новые мысли, как впрочем и многие из старых, в большинстве своем сводились к одному, а именно - где, на что и с кем?! Положительный ответ на все интересующие общественность вопросы нашел знатный тракторист Вовка Клюев, большой оригинал по изобретательской части. Еще с утра из старых брошенных железяк они, вместе с агрономом Болтуновым, за два часа собрали принципиально новую конструкцию навозного транспортера. Шуму было на все село, тем более что за работами наблюдало почти все трудоспособное население, не исключая руководства. После успешных испытаний директор выписал рационализаторам премию в виде одного литра, расфасованного на две пол-литровых емкости, и со спокойной душой отправился домой. Остальным расходиться не хотелось, уж больно заманчивым показалось начало, но Вовка посчитал по-своему. 
	- Литра, конечно, тоже дело, да как-то не того! Маловато.
   	 И вот они, опять вместе с агрономом Болтуновым и некоторыми добровольцами, решили довести начатое до конца, а именно - подзаработать на то количество спиртного, коего будет достаточно для небольшого массового гулянья, благо Великий пост позади. Сказано - сделано. Куда они увезли погруженные с помощью нового транспортера три телеги навоза и кому оный органический состав продали, останется загадкой как для руководства, так и для всех компетентных органов. Однако взятые на себя повышенные обязательства вновь созданная бригада выполнила с честью, вернувшись с двумя ящиками водки и одной буханкой ржаного хлеба на шесть человек.

----------


## PAN

Директорскую премию решили оставить на утро, зная собственную склонность выпивать все без остатка, для чего заставили кладовщика Степаныча отнести две бутылки домой, под надежную охрану его супруги, бабки Нюры. Остальное, включая прихваченную Степанычем банку с солеными огурцами, погрузили на тракторную телегу, сверху уселись сами и поехали на Ржанку, то есть на берег протекавшей неподалеку за скотными дворами речки. Там издавна справлялись подобные неформальные праздники, благо природные условия на бережке просто идеальные: вода, густые ивовые заросли и давно сколоченный стол, изготовленный заезжими плотниками из остатков забора, стоявшего вокруг зернового склада.

    	Господин Болтунов, являясь старшим по чину, разливал жидкость в мятые одноразовые стаканы, причем строго до краев, аргументируя видимое расточительство тем фактом, что стаканы непрозрачные, а сам агроном – «не рентгенолог». Так и лил, любуясь на багровые отсветы заходящего солнца, отраженные в хрустальной глубине каждой порции. Выпили, закусили, чем бог послал, поплевали в речку, закурили.
	- Вот-ить, Вовка-то, знатно все придумал! - радостно заявил Степаныч, мусоля беззубыми деснами огурец. - Батька егойный тоже, царство ему небесное, горазд был на выдумки.
	- Угу, - буркнул агроном и налил по второй.
    	Снова, как и в первый раз, выпили, закусили, поплевали в речку, закурили. Все согласно неписаным традициям. Тракторист Клюев откинулся на лежащее сзади бревно, задумчиво покусывая спичку, и с необъяснимой тоской посмотрел в темнеющее небо. На востоке уже проклюнулись первые звезды. Луна, решив сделать маленький выходной, на небо не лезла, оставив засыпающую землю один-на-один с чарующей красотой весенней ночи. Тишина нарушалась только далекими криками, доносившимися из села.
	- Санька-а-а-а! Ходи домой, кому говорят! Смотри, батьке скажу, он тебя выпорет!
    	Болтунов нежно улыбнулся, повернулся, расправляя затекшие плечи.
	- Моя лютует... Опять Сашка допоздна шляется. Ох, и...
	- Да! Хороша девка выросла, только смотри, - подхватил Степаныч, но быстро поправился, увидев неодобрение в глазах руководства. - А ты чего, Владимир? Пошто на небо-то пялишься? С неба ничего не падает, окромя осадков, а у нас на столе - вона сколько всего! Эх, наливай, начальник, а то уйду!
    	Процедура повторилась без малейших отклонений, а затем, помятуя о бренности бытия и тяжести похмелья, мужики решили освежиться, дабы смыть с себя намечающуюся пьяную одурь. Дружно бултыхнулись в ледяную воду, все, кроме старого кладовщика, причем абсолютно нагишом. Степаныч тем временем развел небольшой костерок и приготовил стол к встрече “чертей замороженных”, налив в стаканы по половинке, на слух. Как он обычно говорил: “по шесть буль-буль на рыло”. Мужики вылезли из воды действительно замерзшие, а старик им и ляпни про тех чертей. Так, слово за слово, и зашел разговор о сути необъяснимого. А у нас как? Где разговор, там и спор, а где спор - там и драка. Затея не новая, да и люди привычные, но уж больно Вовку задело, когда его обозвали “гуманоидом”...

----------


## PAN

Далее описать сложно, темно было. Костер потух почти сразу, когда в него посадили господина Болтунова. Степаныч моментально сориентировался по звездам и пополз вдоль кустов, направляясь домой, под защиту супруги, известной крутым нравом бабки Нюры. Далекие небесные светила, приговоренные сиять в ночи сверкающими золотыми точками, указали старику путь, а сами вновь уставились на берег реки, где Вовка Клюев только что получил бутылкой по голове. Хорошо бы пустой, так ведь нет! Целой! Непрочная посудина разлетелась вдребезги, встретившись с мощным черепом знатного тракториста, но успела нанести сокрушительный и ошеломляющий урон нетрезвому сознанию. Ноги подкосились, роняя тело в траву. Рука подвернулась под спину, разбитый лоб кровоточил, а рядом кто-то беспокойно шепнул:
	- Кажись, доигрались... Вынайте начальство из костра и тягу!
    	Тяжелый топот стих вдали. На берегу остались только недопитые двенадцать бутылок, полбуханки хлеба, огуречный рассол и Вовка. За кустами сиротливо стоял неумытый трактор, а темно-синее небо набухало полоской Млечного Пути.


    	Очнувшись заполночь, Клюев открыл глаза, изумленно всматриваясь вдаль. Даль была наверху по причине горизонтального положения Вовкиного тела. Внезапно он увидел нечто. Оно напоминало метеорит, какие в августе каждую ночь разрезают черный летний небосвод, но летело медленнее и не очень прямо. 
	- Докатилась родная наша космонавтика, - прошептали распухшие губы. - Начали приземляться где попало! Раньше, помню, все в Казахстане, а тут...
    	Ему доводилось видеть ракеты. Не гражданские, а те... с начинкой. Еще в Советской Армии. Давно. Светящаяся точка быстро росла в размерах, быстро направляясь к поверхности планеты. Серия коротких вспышек затормозила падение объекта и он, с жутким грохотом, усиленным предыдущей тишиной, рухнул в кусты на противоположном берегу славной реки Ржанки, протекающей между лесом и скотным двором. Слегка вытянутая эллипсоидная конструкция мгновенно поразила Вовку изяществом форм и заставила встать. 
Удовлетворенно обнаружив на столе остатки праздника, он глотнул прямо из горлышка, или, как говаривал Степаныч, “из дула”. Утерся рукавом, крякнул. В воду лезть не стал, а решил подождать, занявшись наблюдением объекта. Тот довольно быстро отреагировал на Вовкин пристальный взгляд. В блестящем боку прорезалась тонкая светящаяся щель, постепенно выросшая в отверстие правильной квадратной формы. Оттуда раздались резкие, разнотонально модулированные звуки, напоминавшие надоевшее лягушачье кваканье, и понеслись над прибрежными ивовыми зарослями. Затем наметилось движение.
    	Клюев старательно прищурился, сфокусировав взгляд одного глаза на объекте. Второй безвозвратно заплыл кровяным фингалом. Так и есть! Гуманоиды! Хаотичные движения тел оживились, раздался одинокий писк и один из прибывших вылетел из люка. Очевидно ему помогли, так как следом раздался хор довольных скрежетаний, похожий на смех, а выброшенный летел над рекой, широко раскинув конечности.
	- Хорошо наподдали! - хмыкнул Вовка. - Авось и долетит, не то что птица на Днепре.
    	Действительно долетел. Долетел и шмякнулся возле стола, вздыхая о своем. Люк на том берегу остался открытым, из него послышалось что-то похожее на пение, если так можно назвать звуки гриппозной бензопилы на третий день похмелья. А что? Очень даже похоже...

----------


## PAN

Клюев взял в одну руку початую бутылку, в другую - целую, памятуя об удивительных ударных возможностях полной бутылки водки, и подошел к изгнаннику. Тот сидел на корточках, принюхиваясь к запахам весны и брошенных там же полусгоревших штанов господина Болтунова.
	- Привет, зеленый! - выговорил Вовка, присаживаясь рядом.
    	Существо, кстати, действительно зеленоватое, прикрыло глаза конечностью и громко икнуло. 
	- Да ты не боись! Здесь все свои. Водки хочешь?
    	“Оно” задергало головой. Морщинистая кожа на лысой голове пошла рябью, в просвете между “пальцами” сверкнул один из... ага... из трех глаз. 
	- Вот такого я еще не видел!... Кто же при памяти от водки отказывается? У нас даже директор на дармовщинку не брезгует, а тут какой-то зеленый шибздик...
   	Знатный тракторист Вовка Клюев был широко известен своей изобретательностью, а имея в арсенале пару полупудовых кулаков и серьезное лицо, украшенное сломанным сизым носом, при случае мог уговорить почти кого угодно. Примерно через час собутыльники уже вполне сносно понимали друг друга, закусывая хлебом следующие через небольшие интервалы стаканы. Так как Клюев тоже не был рентгенологом, а “на буль-буль” уже никак, пили по целому. 
	- Ну вот, так-то лучше. А то! И нечего выпендриваться, когда угощают. 
	- Кх-х-х-х-х...
	- Ничего, до свадьбы заживет! Ты его вот так.. Ага. Потри рукой. Сковородки нет, а то бы приложили. Я говорю, сковородкой сюда приложить, и все как рукой снимет!
    	Пришелец затравленно шарахнулся в сторону, прикрывая средний глаз, подбитый метким ударом знатного дипломата Клюева. Сошлись на компромиссном решении - приложили к опухоли металлическую блямбочку, висевшую на цепочке вокруг зеленой шеи гуманоида, хотя Вовке такая двуглазая конфигурация нравилась гораздо больше, за что и выпили. Потом тракторист учил “недотепу” плевать в реку, пытаясь объяснить на пальцах суть и высокие предназначения местных традиций.
	- Эх! Клавку бы сюда... Какая песня без баяна! Ладно, зеленый Кх-х-х, или как там тебя, поехали ко мне домой. Я тебя с женой познакомлю, с Веркой моей. 

    	Он сгреб со стола оставшиеся шесть бутылок и корку хлеба, взял гуманоида “под руку” и бережно уложил их в телегу. Зеленый, принюхавшись к аромату свежего навоза, густо облепившего дно и борта конструкции, стал отказываться. Желание гостя - дело святое. Вовка затолкал бедолагу в кабину, дернул шнур пускача, завел двигатель и полез следом. Пришелец с благоговением прислушивался к четкой работе дизельного двигателя, прислонив широкое ухо к рулю.
	- Да ты не косись! Сам знаю, что вкладыши ни к черту! Походит еще, конь педальный! Ты лучше держись за что ни будь!
   	Гуманноид показал конечностью восходящую траекторию, вопросительно обращая оставшиеся глаза к трактористу.
	- А то! Прямо щас и полетим, ага! Держись, давай!!!
   	 Они полетели по ухабам в сторону села. Из глушителя вылетали искры, из под колес - шмотки жирной грязи, из под задниц - сиденье. Все как обычно. У одного из домов трактор остановился, водитель и перепуганный пассажир вышли из “салона”. Водку Клюев припрятал в палисаднике, корку разломил пополам и поделился с другом. 
	- Жизнь хороша, парень! Пошли.
    	Погромыхав в темном коридоре ведрами, Вовка открыл дверь и нащупал выключатель. Загорелся свет. 
	- Заходи, братан. Только тихо, а то Верка...
    	Верка стояла в дверях спальни, грозно хмуря брови. По раскрасневшемуся лицу и блестящим праведным гневом глазам Клюев понял: логичные доводы бесполезны, но решил попробовать.
	- А, Верунчик! Это Джон, командировочный. Его к Болтунову прислали в помощь, какие-то новые сеялки налаживать. Американец, не хвост собачий! Сеялки-то американские, вот и прислали человека, чтобы их, так сказать... А куда же его ночью-то? Директор его ко мне и приставил, потому как Болтунов того, напился крепко на радостях, что те сеялки поступили, а я еще не совсем... Да ты не стой так, Верунь, оденься хоть.
	- Я щас вас обоих, пьянь зеленая... - завелась супруга.
	- Ха! Ну и что, что зеленый. Ты когда ни будь живых американцев видела? Пожалела бы лучше человека, видишь, как уморился? И не ори так, детей разбудишь. Верунь... а, Верунь? 
	- Они оба у моей мамы со вчерашнего...
    	Разомлевший от избытка впечатлений и спиртного пришелец стал киснуть на глазах, постепенно сползая вдоль стенки на пол. 
	- Да ты глянь, что мы тебе принесли! - с надеждой в голосе завопил Вовка, пытаясь выправить положение.
    	Он стянул с шеи обмякшего друга блестящую цепочку с подвешенной к ней блямбочкой и протянул жене. Глаза выражали целую гамму положительных эмоций, поверх которых ясным светом сияла надежда. Супруга недоверчиво покосилась на бижутерию, мысленно прикидывая: как одновременно справить два удовольствия - и мужу нервы потрепать, и цепочку заполучить. Решение пришло само. Вовка отвлекся на необычный звук, изданный зеленым другом. В это время Верка с достоинством приняла из его рук “подарок”. Клюеву было не до того, так как пришлось закрывать телом случившийся конфуз - под отключившимся гостем образовалась лужица. 
	- Ой, Вовк! А че это? - воскликнула довольная собой супруга, успевшая нацепить цепь поверх ночной рубашки.
   	Она попыталась поскрести утолщение на той самой блямбочке, которой “лечили” глаз пришельца, и что-то открылось. Щелчок прозвучал скромно, но под крышечкой обнаружилась ТАКАЯ КРАСИВАЯ ШТУЧКА!!! Верка не удержалась. Да и какая дама на ее месте смогла бы удержаться? Камешек был такой изящный и внешне мягкий, почти живой! Она протянула указательный палец и ткнула им в самую средину. Хлоп!
    	Клюев отказывался верить собственным глазам. Жены не было. На полу остались тапочки, хранящие теплоту ее тела. Выбитое хлопком стекло разлетелось по обеденному столу. Вовка ошалело прислонился к косяку и едва не заплакал.

----------


## PAN

Принесенную из палисадника водку пили не спеша. Врывавшийся в разбитое окно прохладный ночной ветер обдувал разгоряченные лица собутыльников, позволяя сохранять подобие рассудка. С улицы послышался мягкий шелест. Хорошо накачанный гость снова упал. В коридоре кто-то громыхнул пустыми ведрами. Дверь приоткрылась, в проеме показалась маленькая зеленая трехглазая голова. Она осмотрела помещение, удовлетворенно хмыкнула и скрылась. Следом ввалилась целая процессия “гостей”. Клюев, будучи радушным хозяином, молча выставил на стол оставшиеся четыре бутылки и пошел за стаканами. Краем глаза он заметил, как в дом заплыла платформа с лежащей на ней Веркой, чье спокойное лицо светилось внутренним счастьем. Выпили, закусили холодным борщом, за неимением речки поплевали в разбитое окно, Вовка закурил. Один из новоприбывших, здоровенный зеленый гуманоид с толстыми фиолетовыми складками на черепе, махнул конечностью - на стол поставили ящик. Покрутили настройку. Постучали сверху. Старший заговорил. Его скрежетание переводилось умной машинкой на сносный русский, почти все, за исключением некоторых слов, видимо не имеющих аналога в данном языке. По крайней мере, именно так воспринял сей факт знатный тракторист Клюев.
	- Это наш, - пробормотал ящик. Фиолетовый указал на вновь упавшего Вовкиного “друга”.
	- Ясен пень, что не мой! - отозвался хозяин.
	- Это твое, - сообщил пришелец, тыча в Верку.
	- Согласен, - кивнул Вовка.
	- Обмен? - поинтересовался гуманоид.
    	Вот тут Клюев крепко задумался. С одной стороны оно, конечно, того…, да как-то не очень! Да и моральный ущерб, не говоря уже о выжранной гостями водке. 
	- А почему она так спокойно лежит? - поинтересовался Клюев, зная особенности характера супруги.
	- После долгих переговоров пришлось успокоить с помощью Кх-х-рм-х... - Гость указал на висящий у пояса прибор, похожий на пистолет. - Парализатор. Не-е-е, успокоитель! Безопасно. Придает положительный Кх-хмтр-хх заряд. Долгосрочно. Объект очень эмоционально реагировал на происходящее.
    	Вовка и сам заметил разбитое ухо собеседника. Эффективная у них техника! По всей вероятности Верку они “успокоили” почти сразу, иначе последствия могли быть гораздо ощутимее. Бывало, и сковородкой могла навернуть, если попадешься под горячую руку, а сейчас лежит, вся такая положительная...
    	Гуманоиды держались достаточно уверенно, но бросали вокруг тревожные взгляды. За окном маячил рассвет. Скоро доярки пойдут на утреннюю дойку. Время поджимало. Шеф зеленых гостей барабанил по столу конечностью, тонко намекая на необходимость скорейшего разрешения конфликта.
    	Наконец Клюев решился. Он быстро, насколько позволял отяжелевший за ночь язык, оговорил все условия сделки и стукнул открытой ладонью по столу. Гости посовещались и приняли консолидированное решение. На шею вдребезги нагостившегося Вовкиного “друга” надели злополучный медальон, открыли крышечки, нажали на камешки и исчезли, оставив тракториста в весьма довольном расположении духа.

----------


## PAN

Ровно в половине шестого к калитке подошли господин Болтунов в новых полосатых штанах и кладовщик Степаныч с выуженными из-под бдительного бабкиного ока двумя вчерашними бутылками. Их приветливо встретил сидящий на крыльце свежеумытый Клюев и широким жестом пригласил в дом. Степаныч озабоченно покрутил пальцем у виска.
	- Так ить твоя-то дома? Верка-то? Тогда не пойдем, - подчеркнуто вежливо отказался старик, взглянув на согласно кивнувшего агронома. - Помнишь, в прошлом году, когда Витькиного пацана обмывали, а потом к тебе поперлися? Ага, а она тогда белье стирала. Ты кричишь: “У меня есть!”, а она мокрой простыней нам всем так понавешала...
	- Было дело, - улыбнулся Болтунов.
	- Не сомневайтесь, мужики, заходите! - успокоил их хозяин и первым вошел в дом.
    	Ранние гости подождали немного, прислушиваясь, а потом несмело последовали за ним. Их удивленному взгляду предстала нереальная картина, перевернувшая закостенелое представление взрослых мужчин о жизни вообще и о Верке в частности. На столе, поверх белоснежной скатерти, стояло форменное изобилие. Даже господин Болтунов оробел, что уж говорить о Степаныче. Они приняли приглашение весело улыбавшейся хозяйки, предложившей дорогим гостям вымыть руки. Сама стояла рядом с нарядным, разрисованным грибочками и бабочками махровым полотенцем. Сели за стол. Выпили, обильно закусили, плеваться в доме не стали, а пошли на крыльцо - покурить. Верка прибрала со стола и вышла на улицу с ведром теплой воды и тряпкой. 
	- Чего ты с бабой сотворил, а Вовк? - поинтересовался Степаныч, хватаясь за сердце. - Никак собралась твой трактор мыть?!
	- Ага, - подтвердил Клюев. - Да ты сам у нее спроси.
	- Боязно как-то.
	- Тогда я, - решился Болтунов. - Вера! Ты как, по собственной воле или под принуждением?
	- О чем это вы, Виктор Николаевич?
	- Да о тебе. На счет стола и про трактор. Так как?
	- А что мне, сложно что ли? Почему бы не сделать мужу приятное? - хохотнула Верка и с новой силой принялась отмывать фары.

----------


## PAN

Доподлинно известно, что с тех пор знатный тракторист Владимир Клюев почти не пьет, а если и пьет, то дома. Того гада, что ударил Вовку бутылкой, на удивление всем пострадавший простил, даже в глаз не дал. Ездит на чистом тракторе, одет опрятно, детей любит и жену свою, Веру. Та отвечает взаимностью. Их примеру пытаются следовать многие односельчане, с переменным успехом. Степаныч и агроном Болтунов частенько приходят к нему то в гости, то по делу: взять взаймы для дворовых надобностей знаменитую на всю округу Клюевскую “американскую” тележку. К той платформе, на которой зеленые гуманоиды привезли Верку и которую наш «дипломат» так удачно выменял, Владимир приспособил борта и ручки - получилась превосходная тачка для работы по хозяйству. Ни колес, ни полозьев. Красота! Парит себе над грядками, только успевай поворачивать.

    	Каждую весну, когда природа бушует в танце пробуждения, разбрызгивая по округе свежую зелень, а отогревшееся солнышко с большой неохотой собирается спрятаться за подернутый теплой дымкой горизонт, Клюев едет на чистом тракторе в сторону Ржанки, где подолгу сидит на берегу, откинувшись на лежащее сзади бревно, задумчиво покусывает спичку и с необъяснимой тоской смотрит в темнеющее небо.

2004 г.

----------


## Валерьевна

Паш!!! Замечательный рассказ!!!
С удовольствием прочитала...лёгкий, с юмором, о наболевшем по всем направлениям... :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_великолепно!!! сюжет, стиль изложения выше всяких похвал!!!
спасибо за рассказ!!!_  :Thank You2:

----------


## JaneVl

Паша, интересный рассказ получился, увлекает! С картинками (в хорошем смысле этого слова) Молодец! Напрашивается продолжение. А то как-то почти благостно - редко так бывает)))



> с необъяснимой тоской смотрит в темнеющее небо.


Хотел бы все-таки вернуть обратно свое, родное, да?

----------

PAN (23.02.2017), Ганина Галина (21.02.2017)

----------


## maryharut

ОСенью читать про весну....
На миг серость озеленела,
Сирень расцвела...
А ведь осень....

----------


## АнжеликаЯ

Спасибо за чудесный рассказ!! Прочитала с удовольствием))

----------


## alinabalitskaya

Да, мне тоже понравилось

----------

